# خطوات اعداد دراسات الجدوى للمشاريع بانواعها



## hamada (22 أبريل 2007)

*ساعدوني في اعداد دراسة الجدوى*

السلام عليكم

انا محتاج للمتخصصين او العارفين باعداد دراسات الجدوى

انا معي مشروع تخرج واريد ان اقوم باعداد دراسة جدوى للمشروع وعندي الامكانية لذلك ولكن ليس لدي الخبرة الكافية في ذلك

واحتاج الى بعض النماذج عن دراسات الجدوى وتكون موجود ة على برنامج الاكسل

يا ريت تساعدوني باسرع ما يمكن

تحياتي لكم جميعا


----------



## صناعي1 (22 أبريل 2007)

حياك الله أخي
هذا الموضوع فيه معلومات عن إجراء دراسات الجدوى
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=19828
ارجو ان يكون مفيدا


----------



## ahmed_engineer (21 أغسطس 2007)

تقوم الهيئة بإعداد دراسة الجدوى ببنودها الثلاثة الآتية:
أولاً: دراسة تسويقية وتشمل:
1. حجم الانتاج
2. حجم الاستهلاك
3. الفجوة
4. الصادرات والواردات
5. مواقع الانتاج
6. التنبؤ بحجم الطلب خلال السنوات الخمس القادمة

ثانياً: الدراسة الفنية وتشمل:
1. تحديد موقع المشروع المناسب 
2. تحديد المساحات اللازمة من الارض والمبانى
3. تحديد الطاقة الانتاجية الاقتصادية
4. تحديد الآلات والمعدات اللازمة للمشروع ومصادرها ( محلى – مستورد)
5. تحديد وتصنيف العمالة اللازمة للمشروع
6. تحديد المواد الخام والمواد المساعدة ومواد التعبئة والتغليف 
7. تحديد استهلاك استهلاكات المشروع اللازمة من ( الكهرباء – لبمياة – الوقود)

ثالثاً: الدراسة المالية والاقتصادية :
1. تحديد الهيكل التمويلى للمشروع ( رأس المال + قروض )
2. تحديد التكاليف الاستثمارية للمشروع من تكاليف ثابتة وتكاليف رأس المال العامل
3. تحديد الاهلاكات لبنود التكاليف الاستثمارية
4. تحديد العائد عن المشروع
5. تحديد العائد الداخلى للمشروع
6. تحديد معدل الربحية بالنسبة لرأس المال
7. تحديد فترة استرداد المشروع لرأس المال
رابعا: الدراسات القانونية
خامسا: الدراسات البيئية:
- تحديد نوع وكمية العوادم او المخلفات الصناعية الناتجة من عملية التصنيع
- تحديد كيفية التخلص من النفايات والعوادم

ويمكن التقدم الى مقر الهيئة العامة للتصنيع فى 6 خليل أغا – جاردن سيتى بطلب لإعداد دراسة جدوى اقتصادية ودفع الرسوم (الف جنيه)


----------



## طارق طه القبانى (23 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صناعي1 (23 أغسطس 2007)

و هذا رابط مفيد ايضا
http://www.arab-api.org/course2/c2_1.htm


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (25 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيكم على المعلومات القيمة...


----------



## جنو (3 نوفمبر 2007)

اشكر الاخ الكريم 
انا بصدد عمل بحث عن (دراسات الجدوى البيئية للمشاريع الهندسية) 
والله الموفق


----------



## فادي جابر (4 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:

انا مهندس صناعي متخرج، وقد كان مشروع التخرج الخاص بي اعاد دراسة جدوى لمصنع جير
وقد سررت جدا مما تمكنت من انجازه في هذا المشروع انا وزمرة من زملائي
لذلك اذا كان لديك استفسارات محددة حول الموضوع، فأنا على استعداد تام لتقديم أي خدمة 
فادي جابر


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## أحمد حسين عشماوي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## ودمنصور3 (19 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## marwan86 (21 مايو 2012)

thanks


----------



## engmsalim (24 مايو 2012)

انا مهندس اعمل فى الرياض فى مجال دراسات الجدوى الفنية ...........ارجوا من حضرتك تحديد ما تريد نحديدا وان شاء الله من الممكن ان اعمل على امدادك بالمعلومات الكافية


----------



## ميتاليكا (1 نوفمبر 2012)

اقدم لكم موقع يقدم الكثير من الشركات الاستشارية في المجال الاقتصادي بالمملكه العربية السعودية
تفضلوا بدخول الموقع لمعرفه المزيد
مكاتب استشارية​


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوررررررر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.خالد الخيواني (27 يناير 2013)

ممكن أحصل على دراسة الجدوى الإقتصادية لمشروع طريق


----------

